# Parhaps the best blonde joke ever?



## Einstein (Mar 19, 2009)

RECTAL DEODORANT

A blonde walks into a pharmacy and asks the assistant for some rectum deodorant. The pharmacist, a little bemused, explains to the woman they don't sell rectum deodorant, and never have.

Unfazed, the blonde assures the pharmacist that she has been buying the stuff from this store on a regular basis and would like some more.

"I'm sorry", says the pharmacist, "we don't have any" "But I always buy it here," says the blonde "Do you have the container that it came in?" asks the pharmacist.

"YES", said the blonde, "I'll go home and get it."  She returns with the container and hands it to the pharmacist who looks at it and says to her, "This is just a normal stick of underarm deodorant" Annoyed, the blonde snatches the container back and reads out loud from the container.........

TO APPLY, PUSH UP BOTTOM


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 20, 2009)

This must definitely be one of the smartest blondes out there! I wouldn't think of it...


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2009)

lolol


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol Lol Lol


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 15, 2017)

Einstein said:


> RECTAL DEODORANT
> 
> A blonde walks into a pharmacy and asks the assistant for some rectum deodorant. The pharmacist, a little bemused, explains to the woman they don't sell rectum deodorant, and never have.
> 
> ...


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 15, 2017)

That reminds me of the blonde who was thrown out of Tesco after squatting and peeing on the floor. She'd seen the sign "Caution: Wet Floor".


----------



## Amigo (Jul 15, 2017)

Oh not the lame blonde jokes! 

They have to be short so brunettes and baldies can remember them!


----------

